# TTRS Kaps 6 speed sequential gearbox.



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Guys/Gals,

After looking into upgrades/conversions for our RS gear box we looked into a full S- tronic conversion for the car but trying to source all the parts secondhand was becoming a nightmare and buying brand new parts from Audi was far too expensive. then having to do the conversion with labour costs on top wasn't viable so we have decided to bite the bullet and go with a six speed sequential gear box from Kaps Transmission. I will post some pictures as and when i receive them from Kaps.


----------



## richmcveigh (Jul 19, 2013)

Blimey - good luck with this! I'd be very interested to know how this turns out as the S-Tronic is seven speed so I wonder how the different gear ratios will work with the engine. Keep us posted!

- Rich


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Morning Rich.

we still need to decide the gear ratio's as Kaps do a range of gear kits. But i think we will go with a full custom gear kit.Our spare manual box is at Kaps now and should be in the 3D scanner next week.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will keep an eye on this thread but 600nm isn't enough.
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Kaps 02m gearbox is rated at 600nm this rating is the the rear case and the gears are rated too 800nm. I've told Kaps what power/torque we have and they are looking into the rear case. I would sacrifice the weight saving over the oem box for a more solid casing. I've sent pictures of the bell housing to Kaps before sending the box and the rs box is slightly different to the 02m on the bell housing and inner casing bolt holes etc.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I'm pulling 1000+nm at 26psi and need to improve strength if I want longevity.
I'm running DSG but already modified and still not strong enough.
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

1000nm ! i would be happy with that !!!! what you having troubles with ? friction plates ? or distortion of the gear case ?.. what are your options ?? I know the Kaps 02m is rated at 600nm and our car is 690nm but im sure Kaps will sort it out..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pulling teeth off cogs is my issue..
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi steve,

I spoke to SQS a while back and they were up for making a S-tronic straight cut gear kit . i don't know if this would be any help to you.??


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Reduce torque?


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

pics


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Kaps 02m Gear case


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

olly12 said:


> Hi steve,
> 
> I spoke to SQS a while back and they were up for making a S-tronic straight cut gear kit . i don't know if this would be any help to you.??


Could be interested, but i would be moving closer towards developement territory, where it becomes expensive and time consuming. Its easier to sort you out as your manual and im running DSG and sure if they have any products in developement for a DQ250..
Superfinishing seems to be a quick fix for my next generation, unless that goes pop.
My weakspot upto now has been my secondary 2,4,6 shaft..

Casing and bearings are holding up.
Maybe Kaps could do shafts similar to the R36, which are meatier, but incorporate a staighter cut int the design.
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Steve,

SQS or Kaps could be an option for you then. But meatier shafts and straight cut gears sounds good.. so bearings and cases doing there job then.. helped by a smooth transition between gears i would say. keep me posted how you get on, will be interesting to see if Kaps/SQS can help you..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

olly12 said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> SQS or Kaps could be an option for you then. But meatier shafts and straight cut gears sounds good.. so bearings and cases doing there job then.. helped by a smooth transition between gears i would say. keep me posted how you get on, will be interesting to see if Kaps/SQS can help you..


I've PMd them with a question..
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Let me know what they say


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

olly12 said:


> Let me know what they say


Will do..if they find time to reply.
6 speed seq with taller gears would be a nice option, however i wanna try and keep the DSG, but with stronger internals.
There may be future orders for them as the FI Golf R boys suffer similar issues to mine.
HPA in Canada buy all the second hand shafts up for their conversions from R36 breakers.
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Steve,
Spoke to Kaps today and they have sent us pictures over of the oem rs selector forks. being the cause of the gearbox failure..


----------



## demon r32 (Jan 13, 2014)

V6RUL said:


> olly12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi steve,
> ...


i know a company who dos stronger internals for the dq250 gearbox mr.V6RUL please contact me


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

PMd.
Steve


----------



## peter555 (Nov 16, 2013)

Might be a dumb question,but why not p/x your car for an S Tronic ??


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

peter555 said:


> Might be a dumb question,but why not p/x your car for an S Tronic ??


Might be a dumb answer, but i do have an S-Tronic gearbox installed..
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi guys . Orders are now being taking for kaps new TTRS 6 speed sequential gearbox.

Might get a group buy going see if we can get it cheaper..

Anyone interested ?

If you contact kaps to buy please quote ( TTRSAO66SD)

Thanks for stopping by


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Whats the torque limit on these boxes ?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Will it fit in place of the DQ250?
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi jay. I think the limit is 720nm .
Steve your running the r32 engine? Kaps already do a box (02m) but doesn't suit your massive tongue

I will find out more off kaps in the next month or two as they haven't told me much only that the box will be going into production in February ..


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

olly12 said:


> Hi jay. I think the limit is 720nm .
> Steve your running the r32 engine? Kaps already do a box (02m) but doesn't suit your massive tongue
> 
> I will find out more off kaps in the next month or two as they haven't told me much only that the box will be going into production in February ..


Didn't realise my tongue was that big.. :lol: 
DQ500 style doesn't fit in place of the DQ250 without adapter plates.
Steve


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol Steve what you like you and your massive tongue


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Any updates on this Olly?


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi James how's things ? How's the car? Any more mods?
We last spoke to Neil at kaps in November for an update.
They couldnt tell us much tbh but did say the gearbox will be ready for production sometime in February/March.
Price and gear ratios still to be announced.
I would be happy with slightly shorter gears than OEM 1st-5th and a longer 6th gear for vmaxx events
Look forward to trying it out.!!


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Olly,
Be interested hear your feedback on it when you get it.  I not done much performance wise mods since i did all the suspension. I fitted a nice carbon wing a couple of months back but that was just to look pretty. Ha ha. I am still very tempted with the loba turbo in the future.
Cheers
James


----------



## olly12 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi James. Get yourself a Loba turbo ordered!


----------



## davectr (Sep 9, 2012)

olly12 said:


> Hi James. Get yourself a Loba turbo ordered!


+1, c'mon James, you know it makes sense


----------



## jimojameso (Oct 3, 2012)

Ha ha you two are a bad influence!!


----------

